# Foxfire <input type = "hidden">



## jnason (Aug 1, 2007)

Foxfire returns "nnn has no properties" All works fine on I.E.

Help please.


----------



## lumentec (Mar 23, 2008)

Uhm... There is no such browser as "Foxfire". If you're referring to Firefox... just use the code below in Firefox 3 and it should work. If it doesn't, it's not the browser that has a problem; It's something else.


```

```


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

jnason said:


> Foxfire returns "nnn has no properties" All works fine on I.E.
> 
> Help please.


nnn doesn't have to do anything with *input type="hidden"*


----------



## jnason (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi;

Thanks for your reply. Im using firefox 3.0.3 still not working. Why would not be the browser if the browser is the only difference in the process? If I change the type to "text" it works OK????


----------



## lumentec (Mar 23, 2008)

What type is it before you change it?


----------



## jnason (Aug 1, 2007)

It was "hidden"

jim


----------



## lumentec (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you add a value to it?


----------



## jnason (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

jnason, you're not providing enough information. The message you're getting might be a JavaScript related issue or there might be something else going on. Can you either post the HTML source for the entire page here or post a link to the page online so we can see what's up?

Peace...


----------

